
Corruption Perceptions Index – Ranking 180 countries (2017) - pseudolus
https://www.transparency.org/news/feature/corruption_perceptions_index_2017
======
MarsAscendant
I find it interesting that some well-developed countries see their scores fall
slightly over the last few years.

I wonder if it's because there's an actual increase in corruption, or because
people have gotten more disenchanted. If it's the latter, I wonder if it has
any connection to the increase in the popularity of the (extreme) right-wing
politics in the recent years.

